# Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???



## Schwarzwasserhai (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
mittlerweile gibt es ja schon hunderte Hinweise, wie man Boilies herstellt usw. 
Ich habe auch schon einiges über Pellets gefunden.
Ich möchte es dieses Jahr mal mit Pellets auf Karpfen und vielleicht auch mal auf Waller probieren.
Jedoch will ich versuchen, die Pellets selbst herzustellen.
Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, wie ? 
Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der bereits Erfahrung hat und ein paar gute Ratschläge weiter geben möchte ?????

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## gringo92 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

ich wüsste keinen weg pellets selber zu machen , bin mal gespannt ob es sowas gibt 

allerdings könntest du als alternative deine boilies nur kurz kochen , dann lösen sie sich auch schnell auf .


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

*Hallo,*

*ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man mit kürzerem Kochen von Boilies nicht die Konsistenz von Pellets erreicht !*

*VG Schwarzwasserhai*


----------



## gringo92 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

ja das ist mir schon klar , wäre nur eine alternative. 

bin mal gespannt ob jemand weiss ob man pellets selber machen kann


----------



## Marc 24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Ich wüsste nun auch nicht, wie man selbst Pellets herstellen kann. Ich habe mir aber schon ähnliches überlegt, da man die Pellets dann ziemlich genau nach Boilierezept herstellen kann. So würde man erreichen, dass sie die Karpfen schnell an den Futterplatz locken und gleichzeitig dem Boilie gleich bzw. sehr ähnlich sind. Endeffekt wär dann eine schnellere Annahme des Boilies also sonst. Sicher gerade bei Kurzsessions vorteilhaft. Ich wäre ebenfalls sehr dankbar über Tipps zur Selbstherstellung der Pellets .

Gruß Marc


----------



## zrako (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

ohne (beheizbare) presse geht das wohl nicht
und so eine presse wird wohl mehrere tausend € kosten, von daher unintressant


----------



## marcus7 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

ich hab mal was gehört von Fisch mix zu mit wasser zu teig verarbeiten, in gewünschte Portionen teilen und trocknen lassen. Ist alles Wasserlöslich. Müsste klappen

Habe es praktisch jedoch nicht versucht und werd es auch nicht da ich sowas für meine Fischerei nicht benötige, aber das ist ein anderes Thema|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Ja, genau wie es *zrako* schreibt !
Das Problem liegt beim Pressen, sonst würden es ja keine Pellets werden.

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hi,

genauso wie Boilies, nur nicht kochen sondern nur trocknen.
Will man schnell lösliche Pellets dann die Eier durch Wasser ersetzen.

Wieso braucht ihr dafür ne Presse für tausende von Euros?

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Du musst bedenken das diese HB Pellets einfach nur gepresstes Fischmehl sind.

Die Dinger werden mit nem irren Druck komprimiert!

Das mit dem trocknen wäre nen Versuch wert!


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

das sehe ich genau so pellets werden gepresst.daher muss man schon ne maschine zum pressen besitzen. dann lieber kaufen ist wesentlich billiger wie ne presse zu kaufen. bei der trocknung von futtermitteln kann es auch passieren das es durch den wasserverlust an der oberfläche schwimmt!!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Aha,

schon klar dass die käuflichen Pellets gepresst werden. Aber was ist ein Pellet. Ein Köder der sich unter Wasser auflöst.
Was macht das von mir beschriebene??? 

Sich unter Wasser auflösen! Also. Ich brauch keine Presse um das zu erreichen. 

Und ich hab den Vorteil dass meine Pellets das gleiche enthalten wie meine Boilies.

Und noch was:

Ob ein Köder schwimmt oder nicht hängt vom Schüttgewicht meines Trockenmixes ab. Reicht das Gewicht aus dann schwimmt da auch nix.
Boilies werden schließlich auch getrocknet oder? Und schwimmen nicht! Außer natürlich Poppies.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> schon klar dass die käuflichen Pellets gepresst werden. Aber was ist ein Pellet. Ein Köder der sich unter Wasser auflöst.
> Was macht das von mir beschriebene???
> ...


 
das ein pellet gepresst wird sind wir uns schon mal einig! wenn ich futter zum friedfisch angeln befeuchte gebe ich so viel wasser hinzu wie ich es für die erforderlichen gewässer benötige ( teich = wolkig ; fliesgewässer = schnell sinkend ).
so , wenn ich ein futtermittel trockne ist es sehr schwer heraus zu finden wie viel feuchtigkeit es haben muss um an den grund zu kommen !! ist es zu trocken schwimmt es ( z.b haferflocken ; trocken schwimmt es , befeuchtet geht es richtung grund ). pellets werden gepresst um eine hohe nährstoffdichte zu erzielen! das bedeutet auch das nicht jeder pellet schwimmt ! denn je pressdruck ist es entscheident wie viel gewicht das pellet hat und wie viel feuchtigeit vorhanden ist um für das angeln geeignet zu sein.
nimm mal ein großes stück holz und holzpellets und schmeiß beides in ein teich , beide schwimmen! in futtermitteln ist es erwünscht das zum einen die nährstoffe vorhanden sind aber es auch feuchtigkeit enthält. ist mit einem boilie nicht vergleich bar !!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Sorry,

aber ich hab grad gar keinen Plan was du mir hier erklären willst...



> in futtermitteln ist es erwünscht das zum einen die nährstoffe vorhanden sind aber es auch feuchtigkeit enthält. ist mit einem boilie nicht vergleich bar !!


 
Seit wann ist ein Boilie kein Futtermittel?|kopfkrat  Wieso bitte sollte das nicht vergleichbar sein? 


Erklär mir doch bitte mal den Unterschied zwischen euren gepressten Pellets und meinen Pseudo-Pellets. Mal abgesehen vom Herstellungsverfahren.


----------



## don rhabano (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Eigentlich heißt höhere Feuchtigkeit nur eins: Mehr Gewicht -> Sinkt.
Ab einem gewissen Trocknungsgrad Reicht das Gewicht des Pellets nicht mehr aus ,um höher zu sein als die Auftriebskraft -> schwimmt.  Um das Problem des Trocknens zu umgehen ( solche Pellets würden beim Händler oder zuhause ja noch weitertrocknen) nutzt die Industrie eben solche Pressen um die Dichte und so das spezifische Gewicht zu erhöhen ,dass die Pellets, egal wie trocken sie sind immernoch sinken. Da du mit dem Trocknen nur schwer IMMER sinkende Pellets hinbekommst , kann man als Privatman umgehen ,in dem man sehr feinen Kies oder Sand untermischt. Einfach mal ausprobieren und ca 10-40% Sand untermischen.

Hoffe alles ist richtig, wenn nicht verbessert mich.


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

stinknormaler boiliemix, eventuell hartweizengrieß durch weichweizengrieß ersetzten (klebt besser) und mit wasser oder melasse oder BLUT anrühren, abrollen, zwei tage trocknen lassen und zu den identischen boilie füttern. wo ist das problem??? die dinger lösen sich schnell auf und haben die selbe funktion wie pellets...


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Nein!

Bloß nicht! Hör auf damit, alles zu trocken!!! Das sinkt doch nicht. Da brauchst schon mindestens ne 80-Tonnen-Presse...:q:q:q:q:q:q

@tarpoon:
Tut mir leid dir mitteilen zu müssen dass du anscheinend genauso wenig Ahnung hast wie ich#h

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

hm, dann muß ich jetzt wohl doch in den taubenzuchtverein:q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Passt auf Prologic hat 100% Recht!

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem 1-2 Woche durchgetrockneten Boilie (zum konservieren) und einem getrockneten selbstgemachten Pellet? Beide sind wurztrocken und schwimmen bestimmt nicht und falls doch kommt ebend ein bisschen Reismehl rein!

Ich werde es mal auf 2 Varianten Probieren!!!

1. Boiliemix mit 2/3 Wasser und 1/3 Eier anrühren und kochen ... dann trockenen und gucken!

2.Boiliemix mit wasser anrühren und trockenen und gucken!

eins von beiden wird gehen mal sehen ;-)

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber ich hab grad gar keinen Plan was du mir hier erklären willst...
> 
> ...


 
habe nicht gesgagt das boilie kein futter mittel ist! es gibt aber denoch ein unterschied zwischen gepresst und getrocknet!! um nicht noch mehr verwirrung zu stiften sach ich mal ausprobieren , bericht im ab schreiben und gut!
hoffe kann mal wieder was neues lernen !


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hi,

@Spinn&Jerk: Danke, Danke#h

@Quappenjäger:

Denkst du ich behaupte etwas von dem ich keine Ahnung habe bzw ich es nicht schon mehrmals selbst probiert habe?

Ich mache mir auf diese Weise bei jeder Rollaktion ein paar Kilos dieser Pseudo-Pellets. Und ich füttere damit am Grund an und nicht an der Oberfläche....

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

@ Prologic,
wenn ich möchte das die Boiliepellets sich so nach1 std 2 und 3std auflösen was muss ich dann machen ei oder wasser? oder muss ich dann beides nehmen und je nach auflsöe zeit mit den % spielen?

Kannst mir richtwerte geben für 1,2 und 3 std auflösezeit geben?

Danke dir ;-)

Marvin


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*!*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Spinn&Jerk: Danke, Danke#h
> 
> ...


 
habe nicht behauptet das du keine ahnung hast!! ich sach nur halte mich jetzt nun raus und fertig!! nur mal zur verständnis bin gelernter bäcker ( teigmacher und backstubenleitung ) und habe jeden tag mit fragen um teigwaren zu tun !! und das seit 17 jahren ! wünsche euch weiterhin ne schöne unterhaltung und probiert ordentlich aus ( mit bericht ! ! ! ! ).


----------



## zrako (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

nach welcher zeit lösen sich die dinger denn auf???
5 min oder was?


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



zrako schrieb:


> nach welcher zeit lösen sich die dinger denn auf???
> 5 min oder was?


 
würde sagen nach mind. 2 std :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> würde sagen nach mind. 2 std :q


 
war der letzte zu dem thema!! weiterhin viel spass!!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

So,

ich mache sie entweder mit Wasser oder mit Ei also mit prozentualen Anteilen kann ich dir schonmal nicht dienen. Denke das ist auch nicht nötig denn recht viel wirst du damit nicht beinflussen können.

Mit Wasser wirds schnell löslich die halten nichtmal ne Stunde.

Mit Ei halten sie etwas länger aber noch lange keine 12h oder länger so wie die käuflichen.

Wobei ich hier die Erfahrung gemacht habe dass auch die käuflichen Pellets nie die angegebene Zeit durchhalten.

Dürfte aber auch von den verwendeten Mixzutaten abhängen.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



> nach welcher zeit lösen sich die dinger denn auf???
> 5 min oder was?


 
Was ist der Sinn von Pellets#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn von Pellets#h


 
so der aller letzte beitrag! der sinn liegt darin möglichst viel energie auf kleinstem raum zu verpacken ( holz = maximale , futter = maximale energie ausbeute ).die feuchtigkeit ist ein neben efekt ( holz = wenig da es besser brennt , futter = mehr da besser von der der verdauung sowie nährwert ! ).
sonst schmeiß ich alle meine 17 lehrjahre in den müll!!!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Also,

das ist ja schön und gut dass du so ein toller Bäckermeister bist aber mit Karpfenangeln hast du wohl nicht allzuviel am Hut was?

Und was sollen die ständigen Vergleiche mit Holzpellets? Wir sind hier beim Fischen. Oder fütterst du mit Holzpellets? Das würde deine schlechte Laune erklären:q

Mit Pellets will man beim Fischen möglichst schnell, viel Action am Futterplatz erreichen ohne die Fische zu sättigen. Also je schneller sie sich auflösen umso besser.

Ich bin ja gespannt wie oft du dich noch ein letztes Mal dazu äußerst....

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> das ist ja schön und gut dass du so ein toller Bäckermeister bist aber mit Karpfenangeln hast du wohl nicht allzuviel am Hut was?
> 
> ...


 
punkt 1 fange genug große karpfen!
punkt 2 ich fütter nur so viel wie nötig!
punkt 3 das futter sollte sich einige stunden am platz halten ( boilie , pellet , frolic , hartmais ).
wenn die pellets sich gleich auflösen sollen bekomme ich diesen effekt auch mit normalen futter ( angereichert mit partikeln ! ) . 
also wofür pellets ?? 
pellets füttere ich wie frolic !
sie lösen sich langsam auf aber bieten dem fisch vom nährwert einiges!
wenn ich satzkarpfen angeln möchte nehme ich futter was sich schnell im wasser löst um sie an meinen platz zu bekommen!
zum thema holz pellets:

viel energie ( durch verbrennung ) aber wenig wasser!!

zum thema futter pellets:

gibt es für pferde , hunde oder wie auch immer!
unterscheiden sich durch ( im wasser sinkend oder auftreibend ) die enthaltende feuchtigkeit und nährwert da ein hund weniger wie ein pferd braucht !.


wo wäre sa der sinn wenn sich pellets so schnell wie normales futter auflösen????????????


habe keine schlechte laune sondern sehe die dinge wie sie sind!


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hallo,

ich freue mich über die vielen interessanten Vorschläge !!!
Ich denke jedoch, dass ich die Pellets doch lieber kaufen sollte.
Wird wohl nicht so richtig funktionieren mit der Herstellung und der Aufwand - Nutzen - Effekt ist doch sehr hoch !!!

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Naja,

mir solls egal sein. Ich weiß ja wie ich mir meine Pellets ohne 80-T-Presse selber machen kann...



> wenn ich satzkarpfen angeln möchte nehme ich futter was sich schnell im wasser löst um sie an meinen platz zu bekommen!


 
...und ich fange keine Satzis.

Auch gekaufte Pellets halten bei warmen Wasser nicht sehr lange durch. 

Fakt ist dass mein Vorschlag funktioniert. #hAuch wenn die Auflösezeiten nicht mit den gekauften mithalten können. Meine Zeit ist mir eigentlich zu schade um hier unsinnig zu debattieren. Wer´s nicht glaubt oder wer ein Problem mit meinem Vorschlag hat der brauchts ja nicht zu machen. Bin ja schon lange genug im Board um zu wissen wer was drauf hat

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## bennyhill (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Bloß nicht! Hör auf damit, alles zu trocken!!! Das sinkt doch nicht. Da brauchst schon mindestens ne 80-Tonnen-Presse...:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc 24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn von Pellets#h



Das ist genau mein Interesse, dass sich die Pellets, die aus fast den gleich Zutaten wie die des Boilies bestehen, sehr schnell locken. Also brauchen sie keine 12 Stunden halten. Wenn nun einige die Pellets als Hookbait verwenden wollen, ist das wieder eine andere Geschichte. Ich denke wir sollten einfach mal die ersten Versuche starten und dann auch gleich Berichte zu diesen erstellen .

Achja:


> Bei Deinen Kommentaren frage ich mich, was weist Du überhaupt vom Karpfenangeln ?


Er weiß eine Menge übers Karpfenangeln, das hat er hier schon oft genug unter Beweis gestellt Kollege .
Gruß Marc


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen , wie der Bäcker es schon andeutete , allen Pellets ist gemein ,egal on Fisch , Hunde , Holz,Pferdepellet ist das sie unter hohen Druck und Temperatur hergestellt wurden. Damit steht und fällt die Bezeichnung Pellet.Du scheinst auch nicht zu wissen, das der Ursprünglich für die Aufzucht von Meeresfischen verwendete Hailbutpellet von den Angler "Zweckentfremdet" wurde.Alle danach entwickelte Pellets basieren auf dieser Grundidee. Bei Deinen Kommentaren frage ich mich, was weist Du überhaupt vom Karpfenangeln ?


 
Ach Gottchen,

du bist aber niedlich.

1. Ich habe es schon verstanden was mir Quappenjäger damit sagen wollte und damit hat er auch völlig Recht.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank dass du schlauer Bursche es mir nochmal so detailiert erklärst.

2. Wen bitte interessiert es ob diese Dinger zweckentfremdet wurden. Außderdem steht das nichtmal annähernd zur Debatte

3.





> Bei Deinen Kommentaren frage ich mich, was weist Du überhaupt vom Karpfenangeln ?


 
....der war gut. Ich lache immer noch von Herzen. Waren wohl bloß immer Zufallsfänge|rolleyes

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen,
> 
> du bist aber niedlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

@Marc:

Gut dass hier mal wieder anständige Posts kommen|wavey:.
Genau dafür sind die Pseudo-Pellets perfekt. Dass sie nicht als Hookbait taugen stand ja wohl von Anfang an außer Frage.

PS: Danke für die Blumen, da werd ich ja gleich rot|rotwerden

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Tut mir leid Quappe aber den letzten versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht. Auf was spielst du denn an?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Oh man(n),
irh macht mich fertig,ich sitz hier und lache ... die quappe ist der bringer.

@ Prologic,
ich bin deiner Meinung,wenn die pellets 20std. halten was hab ich dann davon? dann kann ich doch gleich boilies fischen oder? Deshalb sehe ich das so wie du ,das sich die pellets (selfmade pellets sich so inmin. 1std. auflösen ehr schneller) oder?

Wie lange halten den die pellets bis sie sich auflösen weniger als 1std. wenn ich sie mit wasser 2 tage trocknene lasse?

Marvin


----------



## zrako (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

es gibt auch  naturpellets...........
hasenknöddl:vik:

wielang die zum auflösen brauchen, weiss ich allerdings nicht


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hi Schwarzwasserhai,

ob der Aufwand des Selbermachens sich lohnt, musst Du selber beurteilen.
In der Regel sind Pellets in der Großpackung (20-30 kg Sack) recht günstig, so ca. ein bis zwei Euro pro kg (beziehe mich jetzt auf Fortellenfutter im Raiffeisenhandel oder beim gut sortierten Angelhändler).

Sand würde ich auf keinen Fall in die Pellets geben, sondern höchstens an der Rezeptur feilen, falls die Prototypen wider erwarten schwimmen sollten.

Andreas Janitzki empfiehlt in seinem Buch "Karpfen" bei Pellets die Eier komplett durch Wasser zu ersetzen. Die Eier binden auch ohne Kochen recht stark.

Wie schnell ein Pellet sich auflöst, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab (Fettgehalt, Anteil löslicher Stoffe, Eiweißart, Pressdruck, Größe, gelocht oder ungelocht, usw., frag doch mal unseren Bäcker).
Es gibt auch (hoffentlich noch ;-)) handbetriebene Pelletpressen, die ich vor Jahren mal in einem Praktikum 
vorgeführt bekam. Alternativ gibt es vielleicht noch ausrangierte günstige Elektromodelle, schließlich hat nicht jeder Interesse an Bodybuilding.
Ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit habe ich viel mit Rinderpellets gefüttert, die lösten sich schneller auf als so manches Stippfutter.
Für meine Zwecke goldrichtig, da das Gewässer flach und langsamfließend war.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Marc 24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



zrako schrieb:


> es gibt auch  naturpellets...........
> hasenknöddl:vik:



Was meinst du wie ich meine Karpfen an die Haken bekomme .


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hallo Allround-Angler,

eventuell werde ich es doch noch probieren.
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar brauchbare Vorschläge.
Ist ja einiges Interessantes dabei, obwohl ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, dass ich das Thema angesprochen habe.

*Hallo Leute - bitte nicht prügeln !!!  *

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Was?



> Andreas Janitzki empfiehlt in seinem Buch "Karpfen" bei Pellets die Eier komplett durch Wasser zu ersetzen. Die Eier binden auch ohne Kochen recht stark.


 
Andreas Janitzki macht das auch so? Was für ein Anfänger. Vielleicht sollten ihm ein paar Vollblutprofis hier mal erläutern was ein Pellet ausmacht|supergri. 

@Spinn&Jerk: Ja ca ne Stunde. Kommt auf die Zutaten, Größe, Wassertemperatur usw an.

Zum Aufwand: Wenn ich keine Knetmaschine und keine große Druckluftpresse hätte würde ich es auch nicht machen. Aber wenn ich eh schon am Rollen bin dann ist es ja keine Aktion mal ein paar Kg auf die Seite zu legen und einfach nicht zu kochen/dämpfen.

Zusätzlich hole ich mir trotzdem jährlich ein paar Säcke Fischpellets.

Sand würde ich auch keinen verwenden. Dafür gibts Reismehl welches sich eh in jedem meiner Mixe befindet.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Oh man(n),
> irh macht mich fertig,ich sitz hier und lache ... die quappe ist der bringer.
> 
> @ Prologic,
> ...


 

weiß wohl nicht warum ich der bringer sein soll aber du wirst es mal wissen!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

@Quappe:

Bitte um Antwort auf meine vorherige Frage


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



zrako schrieb:


> es gibt auch naturpellets...........
> hasenknöddl:vik:
> 
> wielang die zum auflösen brauchen, weiss ich allerdings nicht


 

|muahah:

@ prologic

habe ein bischen was überlesen und daher ein falsches kommentar abgegeben!
nur pellets sollten die eigenschaft haben das sie sich nicht so schnell auflösen und daher den futter platz lange interessant machen! wie frolic z.b die min. 6 std halten und nicht den kleinfischen zum opfer fallen! sonst kann ich wie gesagt auch ne panier mehl mischung mit partikeln machen die noch günstiger wie pellets sind!


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



> habe ein bischen was überlesen und daher ein falsches kommentar abgegeben!


 
Achso|bla:. Na sag das doch gleich.



> nur pellets sollten die eigenschaft haben das sie sich nicht so schnell auflösen und daher den futter platz lange interessant machen! wie frolic z.b die min. 6 std halten und nicht den kleinfischen zum opfer fallen! sonst kann ich wie gesagt auch ne panier mehl mischung mit partikeln machen die noch günstiger wie pellets sind!


 
Ja dachte ich mir schon dass der A.J. nur Schrott in seinem Buch schreibt und vom Karpfenangeln keine Ahnung hat.

Außerdem kannst du vergessen dass ein Frolic min 6h unter Wasser hält#d.

Außer du hast da ne besondere Behandlungsmethode, die du uns dann gerne mitteilen darfst. Aber mit dem üblichen trocknen oder in die Micro geben schaffen die niemals 6h.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

schmeiße mal nen frolic complete in ein wasserglas und du wirst sehen das er länger als 6 std. seine form behält aber an festigkeit etwas nachlässt. ich sage mal als köder ca. 4 std. verwendbar.


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Ein Wasserglas gibt aber nicht wirklich die Realität wieder. Ist dieses Complete eine besondere Version? Kenne aus meiner Anfangszeit nur das Frolic Rind und das hielt höchstens ne Stunde am Haar.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## bennyhill (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen,
> 
> du bist aber niedlich.
> 
> ...


*Gute Selbstanalyse*, selbstverständlich hat man seine Zufallsfänge wenn man seine Sachen  bei PROLOGIC zusammen kauft. Deren Produkte sind ja nicht schlecht und helfen Jungkarpfenanglern ohne nennenswertes Hintergrundwissen wie Dich, einen Karpfen zu fangen.Dafür sind sie ja da.....


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Ui ui ui,

jetzt hast du mich aber sehr gekränkt.

Post #35 auf Seite drei sagt ja wohl doch einiges.

Es ist mir übrigens schleierhaft was du hier in diesem Thread eigentlich willst, die zwei Beiträge die du abgegeben hast waren mehr als sinnlos und haben keinen hier weitergebracht.



> Jungkarpfenanglern ohne nennenswertes Hintergrundwissen wie Dich,


 
Mit solchen Brüllern solltest du dich noch ein bischen gedulden, der 1. April kommt erst:q

Gruß

Der Ahnungslose


----------



## suchti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Aber mit dem üblichen trocknen oder in die Micro geben schaffen die niemals 6h.



Ich hab letzes jahr im Juli mit Frolic (rind), das ich ca. ein 3/4 Jahr getrocknet habe, an einem See geangelt und es hat 5-6 Stunden durchgehalten. Das Wasser war aber für die Jahreszeit relativ kalt.


----------



## tarpoon (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

ich glaube einigen geht es hier nur noch ums prinzip und darum ihr gesicht nicht gänzlich zu verliehren. es ist ja auch so schwer sich mal einen irrtum einzugestehen. 
mittlerweile sollte sich im laufe der diskusion ja geklärt haben dass eine "pellet"-herstellung
zuhause ohne weiteres möglich ist. natürlich ist es möglich den gewünschten mix auch als groundbait zu den boilies zu füttern, ist sogar einfacher wenn nicht sogar besser. was ist aber wenn ich meinen futterplatz in 90m entfernung anlegen muß und ein boot verboten ist? boilies lassen sich ohne weiteres sticken... möchte ich aber auf grund mangelnder zeit schnell eine große lockwirkung ist "onlyboiliefeeding" nicht das maximum. genau jetzt
spielen die pelletboilies ihre trümpfe voll aus.


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hi,



> Ich hab letzes jahr im Juli mit Frolic (rind), das ich ca. ein 3/4 Jahr getrocknet habe, an einem See geangelt und es hat 5-6 Stunden durchgehalten. Das Wasser war aber für die Jahreszeit relativ kalt


 
Oha, na solche "Langzeit"-Erfahrungen habe ich nicht mit Frolic. Deswegen schrieb ich ja "mit dem üblichen trocknen". Meinte damit so die üblichen paar Tage. 
Hast auch was gefangen mit dem 9 Monate alten Ding?



> ich glaube einigen geht es hier nur noch ums prinzip und darum ihr gesicht nicht gänzlich zu verliehren. es ist ja auch so schwer sich mal einen irrtum einzugestehen.
> mittlerweile sollte sich im laufe der diskusion ja geklärt haben dass eine "pellet"-herstellung
> zuhause ohne weiteres möglich ist. natürlich ist es möglich den gewünschten mix auch als groundbait zu den boilies zu füttern, ist sogar einfacher wenn nicht sogar besser. was ist aber wenn ich meinen futterplatz in 90m entfernung anlegen muß und ein boot verboten ist? boilies lassen sich ohne weiteres sticken... möchte ich aber auf grund mangelnder zeit schnell eine große lockwirkung ist "onlyboiliefeeding" nicht das maximum. genau jetzt
> spielen die pelletboilies ihre trümpfe voll aus.


 
|good:

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## gigioaka1965 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Hi leute. Kann mir Jemand sagen wie mann Pellets herstellen ??? Leider in unseren verein darf mann mit boilies, hunde und katzen futter nicht angelen. MfG Walter


----------



## TJ. (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Kauf dir doch welche Pellets kosten doch teilweise nur 2€/Kg was soll man da noch großartig selber machen.
Kaufen Fischen Fangen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## makki (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Ich weiß, der Trööt ist schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem ziemlich amüsant. :m
Ich hab mir auch mal Gedanken darüber gemacht und sie auch umgesetzt:
Der Mix für den Teig sieht bei mir so aus:

50% normales Groundbait (hatte mir mal einen 30kg Sack geholt)

50% andere Mehle (bei süßen Pellets z.B. 30% Hartweizengrieß und 20% Maismehl; bei fischigen Pellets z.B. 30% Hühnermehl und 20% Fischmehl)

etwa 400-500 ml Wasser/Eier(je weniger Ei, desto schneller lösen sich die Pellets auf)+etwas Flavour für den Geruch

Der Teig wird wie beim Boilierollen in Würste gepresst. Die Würste lasse ich dann mind. 1 Tag trocknen, damit sie von außen etwas hart werden.

Danach werden die Würste mit meinem provisorischen "Pelletschneidegerätdingsbums" in die Pelletform geschnitten. Mit einem Durchgang schafft das Ding ca. 100 Pellets je nach Wurstdurchmesser.
Dann trocknen lassen und das Ergebnis sind *PELLETS* :m

lg,
makki


----------



## allrounder13 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*

Du könntest die mischung natürlich auch einfach wie boilies abrollen und dann trocknen ohne zu kochen. 
Die dinger kannst du dann auch mit dem wurfrohr füttern, finde ich praktischer...


----------



## makki (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bloody Halibut Pellets selbst herstellen ???*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Du könntest die mischung natürlich auch einfach wie boilies abrollen und dann trocknen ohne zu kochen.
> Die dinger kannst du dann auch mit dem wurfrohr füttern, finde ich praktischer...


Könnte man auch machen, aber erstens sehen die dann nicht wie Pellets aus, und zweitens denke ich, dass die beim Füttern mit dem Wurfrohr auseinanderplatzen würden.

Ich habe die Pellets mal ins Wasserglas gelegt: Nach gut 1 1/2 Stunden waren sie schon so gut wie weg und das Wasser trüb.|rolleyes
lg,
makki


----------

